# Rooting and installing Rom trouble!



## Skyx10 (Jul 18, 2012)

So I've scoured the internet on rooting and installings in and out and it's only leading me into more trouble. I know recently there was a way to root Droid 2/R2D2 phones but I feel that maybe it might not be working though it has brought me back from my phone being bricked. So I just need to ask for clear direction on this. I want to know what steps I need to get my r2d2 rooted and get a rom on this thing.









If I encounter any trouble I will come back here and let you guys know.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29930-new-root-method-for-stock-234-621622-found-droid2-r2d2/#entry811573

Edit: hence why the OP (who has the R2D2) version has root with the same method. (Not worth another post)


----------



## Skyx10 (Jul 18, 2012)

So I just did that for like the hundreth time and it always fails


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

From what I've been reading it seems that when/if you get a fail message from RSD Lite you need to leave your device alone, exit RSD, start RSD again, and continue with flashing. Though, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Skyx10 (Jul 18, 2012)

So I have super user on this phone which probably means it's rooted even if I did get the failed message when I flashed it. Installing a rom is another matter that causes me the most problems. Either it leads to a bootloop or it just sits at the motorola logo. So if anyone can tell me exactly what I need to do that would be great.

Btw I have looked and on how to do this but they may be outdated and they are what lead me to the problems I'm having.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

bootloop = wipe data
moto logo = your on the wrong kernel. All roms except for official CM7 is based on the Gingerbread kernel.

Just follow the directions in the OP of the rom your flashing....


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Just follow the directions in the OP of the rom your flashing....


And do not, under any circumstances, try to install any ROM from cyanogenmod.com!

If there is not a thread here in the D2 section of RootzWiki about the ROM you're interested in, it probably isn't worth trying.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, follow the directions exactly. One thing that seems to be important with ICS roms is formatting then remounting System. Two, be patient. The first boot can take a while so it might not be hung even if it seems like it's taking forever.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jabberwockish said:


> And do not, under any circumstances, try to install any ROM from cyanogenmod.com!...


Unless I'm missing something, I think that mainly applies to the D2G CM7 official builds due to their still being based on a Froyo kernel, but the D2 CM7 builds are using the Gingerbread kernel.


----------

